# Scruffy Budgie



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Ok everybudgie, why is it when I look at al of the lovely pictures you all post your budgies are so pristine and looking suave and so pretty??

Budget is either moulting and full of pinnies, has a face full of dry food all over his beak and beard, has just had a bath, you get the idea:S:S
He never seems to be the cool looking budgie that all of your guys are What am I doing wrong I ask ?


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Cathy Indigo is the same as Budget he is molting right now and has his pinnies to.. Indi is losing feathers everywhere when a feather gets on his perch or himself he is scared of his own feathers he goes nuts running up and down his perch to get the feather off his nose then he won't even go over to the other side of his perch cause of his feather he waits for me to take the feather off the perch it is so funny.. Ill have to post some photo's sometime. I hope Budget is feeling better from his pinnies soon...


----------



## Bethanyi (Feb 23, 2014)

*I think there is nothing wrong with a budgie enjoying himself a lot  and it sounds like budget has no problem in indulging in the finest budgie activities haha*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Scruffy*

It seems to me that you are an expert at spoiling the little love bug!!! There is nothing sweeter than a happy carrot or beat face!! I can never get Apollo to keep 6 near perfect spots in his mask, but when he croons to me as only a budgie can I could care less. For all that Budget has been thru he can have that cute messy face any time he so desires. I remember that cute little chick with great joy. Of all the Budgies who are angels now, the impromptu tricks are my best memories just being their cute selves. Who ever said a soggy wet budgie is not cute and sweet and endearing. The continual perfect portrait is missing why we all love these little guys. One portrait for posterity, then lets have fun and enjoy. It takes hours to catch that just right pose. I would rather play with the fids and have faith that one special pic will be yours. Just get the camera ready and nearby and let the fun begin. Deb seems to get some cute pics. Hopefully she will share some tricks and treats to tempt them. Blessings, Jo Ann:budgie::budge::hug::hug:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

To me it sounds like Budget is enjoying the high life! Sometimes I wonder if Mallorn enjoys herself that much because she insists on preening for 20 hours a day, practically! I'm sure he isn't scruffy all the time, I personally think he looked quite well-groomed in his BOTM entry!  
Keep on spoiling the crazy boy


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cathy, 
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Budget is perfect just as he is and I wouldn't change a single thing abut him!
Budget is a sweet as any budgie could possibly be, cute as a button and although I've never met him in person, I adore him. *


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes you are all correct, I wouldn't change one thing about my little man who at this present time is sitting on my shoulder talking away " Hello Budda gorgeous " he says LOL. :budgie:


----------

